# Long trips 45 min and longer



## 4mykids (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello uber nation..... Long trips I like those better than the short 4-5 min ones. Better fuel efficiency and less brake use and make more 1 long trip then 10 15 short ones. Only question is whats best way inform the pax about a tip and upfront money for return trip. Other day took a couple to Manhattan gave me good 50$ tip up front so didn't mind. Was about 1 hour 25 min trip get there from pennsylvania. Last night took someone same area upto west new York, New Jersey same distance roughly same pay but got no tip nothing from them. Said would tip me when got there but then decided not to for some reason. So what's best way nip this in the bud. And tell pax once i pick them up there is an inconvenience fee for me going so far out area with no return ride. What would be good amount tell them upfront before we leave. Also should collect money upfront also so i dont get screwed again. 1st time shame on me but now i make sure won't happen again. 

Thanks uber nation


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't think there is a good way to do it. That's one reason I don't prefer to do long trips.

Obviously collecting the fee up front is the only way to make sure they actually give it.

But you always run the risk they report that you demanded cash and Uber may not be happy.

Yeah Uber website says they can be charged a fee for return trip. I personally wouldn't take the risk. Same deal with service animals and pets. You deny a pet the pax says it was a service animal. You ask for a return trip fee the pax says you demanded cash. Technically your actions are within the bounds... maybe... but Uber robots may not see it that way.


----------



## 4mykids (Sep 19, 2017)

I get ur point. Take a $75 -100 trip or it takes 15 to 25 local trips male same amount. And not always guaranteed that many trips too so that's y I don't mind long trips. Just not sure like said about return trip and,/or tip money. I know could charge pax fee but not sure how much that fee would be


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Obviously we hear it all the time "I'll give you a tip" and 9 times out of 10 no go. However on a long trip like that where it was promised I would definitely say at the end "wasn't there a promise of a tip for my empty trip back to ....".


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

PTUber said:


> Obviously we hear it all the time "I'll give you a tip" and 9 times out of 10 no go. However on a long trip like that where it was promised I would definitely say at the end "wasn't there a promise of a tip for my empty trip back to ....".


I think that there should be an automatic gratuity built in to a long trip. Just like when a large group of people make a dinner reservation. Anything over 50 miles should have a tip built in. Easy enough to do with the app.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Drivers here will text the TOS where it says a return fee can be charged by the driver in a TXT to the pax before the wheels turn. But use this only on a trip that gets you out of market where you can't do pickups. Then figure out how much it will take to get you back to your home market. They are free to find another car if they don't like it.


----------



## 4mykids (Sep 19, 2017)

That would be a good thing. I agree with that any long trip should put an automatic gratuity. But highly doubt it would happen


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

4mykids said:


> That would be a good thing. I agree with that any long trip should put an automatic gratuity. But highly doubt it would happen


More drivers would accept those rides. I personally like taking the long trips for multiple reasons. But I get stiffed on half of them.



MSUGrad9902 said:


> Drivers here will text the TOS where it says a return fee can be charged by the driver in a TXT to the pax before the wheels turn. But use this only on a trip that gets you out of market where you can't do pickups. Then figure out how much it will take to get you back to your home market. They are free to find another car if they don't like it.


If the rider agrees on the txt then stiffs you, will Uber comp you what was promised and charge their account?


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

NHDriver said:


> More drivers would accept those rides. I personally like taking the long trips for multiple reasons. But I get stiffed on half of them.
> 
> If the rider agrees on the txt then stiffs you, will Uber comp you what was promised and charge their account?


 NO. Uber hates this but they can't stop it because it's in their TOS. Get the money up front before the wheels turn.

For Detroit drivers, this means trips to Toledo (can't pick up in Ohio) or outside of Detroit or Ann Arbor service area.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> NO. Uber hates this but they can't stop it because it's in their TOS. Get the money up front before the wheels turn.
> 
> For Detroit drivers, this means trips to Toledo (can't pick up in Ohio) or outside of Detroit or Ann Arbor service area.


if every driver enforced the upfront return fee it would work. but i think too many drivers will just take the ride. if a pax is told there is an additional upfront return fee, cash in advance, that's a 1 star waiting to happen.


----------



## 4mykids (Sep 19, 2017)

We're im located at im 1 hour 15 north of philadelphia and hour 10 min from NYC. So im right in middle. In Philly I pick up rides NYC I cant


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

Agree to a return fee UPFRONT and don't turn the wheels until the money is exchanged! Use either cash or Square, but do NOT trust someone who says they will tip you in the app, or when they arrive. UBER WILL NOT HAVE YOUR BACK ON THIS! Just last week, I picked up someone at the airport, took them 77 miles away -- far out of our service area; the guy said he was a driver in the North Carolina region -- said he would tip me for the deadhead miles back, we had a great hour long conversation, and I trusted this clown ... sure enough, the worthless lying POS never did tip, but I certainly had to deadhead 70 miles back! I texted Uber about this, and they said the fare would remain the same and that if the rider did not tip after promising to do so, it just didn't matter one bit and I was SOL (and of course, Uber did not offer to share some of their hefty pocketed 40% upfront fare money with me). I will never trust anyone from North Carolina ever again, and I will always get the return fee upfront from now on!


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I say long runs that are longer then 40 miles here in Boston are rare. I get a 40+ Mile ride once every 3-4 months. Here in the Bean drivers get a Boston to NYC that is 9 hrs total round trip. I personally wouldn't take it unless there is a $75+ tip in advance.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Brian G. said:


> I say long runs that are longer then 40 miles here in Boston are rare. I get a 40+ Mile ride once every 3-4 months. Here in the Bean drivers get a Boston to NYC that is 9 hrs total round trip. I personally wouldn't take it unless there is a $75+ tip in advance.


I get a lot of Nashua to Boston requests. So it would make sense for me. As you know, the ride back can take 2+ hours depending on weather and traffic.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

My house to the airport is roughly 50 miles. Since our service area is huge a 45 min long ride could keep you in the service area.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

NHDriver said:


> I get a lot of Nashua to Boston requests. So it would make sense for me. As you know, the ride back can take 2+ hours depending on weather and traffic.


So what's your profit $60-65? A great trip if your already heading into the bean.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Brian G. said:


> So what's your profit $60-65? A great trip if your already heading into the bean.


no its more like $45-$48. I can't get uber or lyft to approve me to drive both Mass/NH. If ask to change my home base they tell me I have to give up NH. So I am stuck with just being NH driver.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

NHDriver said:


> no its more like $45-$48. I can't get uber or lyft to approve me to drive both Mass/NH. If ask to change my home base they tell me I have to give up NH. So I am stuck with just being NH driver.


But you can pick up in mass but only get the nh rates?


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Brian G. said:


> But you can pick up in mass but only get the nh rates?


No i can't get a ping in Mass at all. My app gets disabled as soon as I drop off the pax. My Lyft app doesn't deactivate in Mass I just don't get any pings. Which sucks because I get a lot of Mass people shopping in NH to beat the sales tax, take them back to Mass and always deadhead back. If it's only to Lowell its only a 12 min deadhead so I don't mind, but Boston runs kill me.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

NHDriver said:


> No i can't get a ping in Mass at all. My app gets disabled as soon as I drop off the pax. My Lyft app doesn't deactivate in Mass I just don't get any pings.


Weird because I thought drivers who live in nh can work both nh and mass. I sometimes pickup in Portsmouth nh and maine on my way to pick up my son in south Portland maine.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Brian G. said:


> Weird because I thought drivers who live in nh can work both nh and mass. I sometimes pickup in Portsmouth nh and maine on my way to pick up my son in south Portland maine.


Apparently not any more. From what I can gather, at one time, once you got approved you could drive anywhere in New England, but they have stopped that because they have enough drivers now. Those who joined early were grandfathered. I was told I have to have mailing address, license and registration for Mass and I would then be deactivated in NH. Can't make any money in NH full time. I did that while in between jobs now it's just a part time gig for me now.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

NHDriver said:


> Apparently not any more. From what I can gather, at one time, once you got approved you could drive anywhere in New England, but they have stopped that because they have enough drivers now. Those who joined early were grandfathered. I was told I have to have mailing address, license and registration for Mass and I would then be deactivated in NH. Can't make any money in NH full time. I did that while in between jobs now it's just a part time gig for me now.


Ok makes sense I'm one of those grandfathers. I signed up in may of 2014. I understand why though but honestly I usually never pickup up in nh or maine unless the pick up is a few min off the highway or I cancel.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Brian G. said:


> Ok makes sense I'm one of those grandfathers. I signed up in may of 2014. I understand why though but honestly I usually never pickup up in nh or maine unless the pick up is a few min off the highway or I cancel.


There a lot of NH drivers now, too many. So i expect a lot will just quit because $150 is a good day an usually can get that on a Fri or Sat. Nobody can live on $700 gross per week which is a good week with 70 hours. They will have to go back to allowing Mass pick ups soon enough. I just try for $300 part time 3 nites a week, 2 being Fri and Sat nite.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Yeah Uber website says they can be charged a fee for return trip. I personally wouldn't take the risk.

Yes, Uber says that. But with their infinite lack of thought, they do not state how the fee is to be charged. So do we request cash? Many people nowadays don't carry much cash. Add it as a tip? Maybe, but the tip is added after the ride. Maybe the pax will add it, maybe not. How would it be handled if the pax promises then reneges.

Uber needs to give guidelines and a method for payment BEFORE the ride begins.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

NHDriver said:


> More drivers would accept those rides. I personally like taking the long trips for multiple reasons. But I get stiffed on half of them.
> 
> If the rider agrees on the txt then stiffs you, will Uber comp you what was promised and charge their account?


My understanding is that you and the rider agree that you keep the trip running until you get back to a market that you are able to drive in. It is intended for trips that take you out of a market you can drive in, not just any long trip. In other words if a long trip takes you somewhere where you can accept rides all bets are off.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

CTK said:


> My understanding is that you and the rider agree that you keep the trip running until you get back to a market that you are able to drive in. It is intended for trips that take you out of a market you can drive in, not just any long trip. In other words if a long trip takes you somewhere where you can accept rides all bets are off.


Until Uber adjusts the fare back because the miles and time don't add up. Have had that happen before.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I've found that with long trips I net about $15/hr (after expenses), even with dead miles factored in. This is better than I can do normally unless it's surging. So even without a tip or return fee I'll take it.


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

Don't expect tips. Just be gracious when it happens. Forcing it will only backfire.



4mykids said:


> Hello uber nation..... Long trips I like those better than the short 4-5 min ones. Better fuel efficiency and less brake use and make more 1 long trip then 10 15 short ones. Only question is whats best way inform the pax about a tip and upfront money for return trip. Other day took a couple to Manhattan gave me good 50$ tip up front so didn't mind. Was about 1 hour 25 min trip get there from pennsylvania. Last night took someone same area upto west new York, New Jersey same distance roughly same pay but got no tip nothing from them. Said would tip me when got there but then decided not to for some reason. So what's best way nip this in the bud. And tell pax once i pick them up there is an inconvenience fee for me going so far out area with no return ride. What would be good amount tell them upfront before we leave. Also should collect money upfront also so i dont get screwed again. 1st time shame on me but now i make sure won't happen again.
> 
> Thanks uber nation


An overwhelming number of NJ drivers flat out refuse to drive into NYC for some justifiable reasons. As a result, it has become increasingly common for riders to tip on those rides as a show of gratitude for those few who do accept them and go through with it. It's becoming almost customary. NYC riders have the highest % of tip frequency IMO.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

A return fee is not a tip. You are not asking for a tip in advance you are negotiating a return fee because the pax brings you out of market where you have to deadhead back in order to be able to work. 

Uber does not want you to "keep the meter running" on the way back either. They can't afford the insurance lol.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

4mykids said:


> I get ur point. Take a $75 -100 trip or it takes 15 to 25 local trips male same amount. And not always guaranteed that many trips too so that's y I don't mind long trips. Just not sure like said about return trip and,/or tip money. I know could charge pax fee but not sure how much that fee would be


DF your way back the best you can.



Trafficat said:


> I don't think there is a good way to do it. That's one reason I don't prefer to do long trips.
> 
> Obviously collecting the fee up front is the only way to make sure they actually give it.
> 
> ...


best thing to do is tell rider a 25$ surcharge fee is required for return expenses. once the ride is over, IMMEDIATELY email Uber with:

"I want it notated on this account, for the record, I asked this passenger for a 25$ add on surcharge to compensate me for my return expenses."

this way, if the pax emails Uber trying to say you asked for cash, your notation is already on the record that it was for return expenses.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ardery said:


> DF your way back the best you can.


Without fail the trips take me to places I'm not eligible to pick up riders.



> best thing to do is tell rider a 25$ surcharge fee is required for return expenses. once the ride is over, IMMEDIATELY email Uber with:
> 
> "I want it notated on this account, for the record, I asked this passenger for a 25$ add on surcharge to compensate me for my return expenses."
> 
> this way, if the pax emails Uber trying to say you asked for cash, your notation is already on the record that it was for return expenses.


Have you done this? What happened?


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Send a txt to confirm with the pax when you make the return fee deal confirming that the cash is for a return fee, not for the ride. Use the uber TOS in your confirmation txt.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Send a txt to confirm with the pax when you make the return fee deal confirming that the cash is for a return fee, not for the ride. Use the uber TOS in your confirmation txt.


This makes the most sense. Label it an inconvenience fee for leaving your work market and entering a market where Uber will not send you requests.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Ardery said:


> DF your way back the best you can.
> 
> best thing to do is tell rider a 25$ surcharge fee is required for return expenses. once the ride is over, IMMEDIATELY email Uber with:
> 
> ...


Like anyone has an email address for Uber. You can't even find a phone number to call.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

NHDriver said:


> Like anyone has an email address for Uber. You can't even find a phone number to call.


But they can still contact Uber through the trip history.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> But they can still contact Uber through the trip history.


After the ride not before.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

But if they've ever done a ride before they can comment through the other ride about the new ride request... I've done this as a driver. There are probably other help forms within the Uber pax app too.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> But if they've ever done a ride before they can comment through the other ride about the new ride request... I've done this as a driver. There are probably other help forms within the Uber pax app too.


Starting a new thread from an old ride gets you 5 different answers that have nothing to do with anything. But, hey they will assure you that they looked over the details of this trip and assure you that you were paid correctly, so there is that.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ardery said:


> DF your way back the best you can.
> 
> best thing to do is tell rider a 25$ surcharge fee is required for return expenses. once the ride is over, IMMEDIATELY email Uber with:
> 
> ...


Could you please bring this suggestion over to the New Jersey forum? It might help thin the herd of ants in NJ...

TOS tells the packs that there might be an additional charge for longer rides where it may be difficult for the driver to pick up lights on the way home. It does not, anywhere, say that the driver is allowed to negotiate this. Let's not forget for a moment that Uber is entitled to either 20% or 25% of whatever you negotiate with the passenger. Since this is supposed to be a cashless experience, how are you going to pay them their percentage? You are reporting it, right?

Uber, and only Uber, can enforce that aspect of TOS. To date, I have not heard of a single time it was applied. I even tried arguing the point with Uber about it, and they said that at this time they are not enforcing it.

We can ask for tips, but we cannot make the ride dependent on them. Stops we can, because those are not included in the current Uber pricing structure. When you start demanding money from a passenger to perform a standard service with Uber that the passenger has, in effect, already negotiated with Uber, you're violating your contract with Uber.

So, like I said, please feel free to bring this to the New Jersey for him and help get some of the ants off the road so that the rest of us, who know better, can actually start making real money again.


----------



## partyvan (Apr 7, 2016)

NHDriver said:


> if every driver enforced the upfront return fee it would work. but i think too many drivers will just take the ride. if a pax is told there is an additional upfront return fee, cash in advance, that's a 1 star waiting to happen.


I will trade a 1 star for an extra 50-$100 every day


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> no its more like $45-$48. I can't get uber or lyft to approve me to drive both Mass/NH. If ask to change my home base they tell me I have to give up NH. So I am stuck with just being NH driver.


Ask Uber to submit you to MA for CORI clearance, or do it yourself. If cleared, you _may _be able to work MA.


----------

